
Go Big or Go to America (the attitude of the UK internet scene) - sharpshoot
http://www.vecosys.com/2007/03/19/go-big-or-go-to-america
======
sharpshoot
"The last thing that the London internet scene needs is inexperience, deluded
individuals raising cash and burning it. That isnÂt the road to a sustainable
industry."

I thought this was funny. How do you go about building the net experience of
an ecosystem without letting people go out and do stuff. Without starting off
with no experience there are no inputs into the system. The other key problem
is understanding that failure and experimentation are net positive inputs into
the ecosystem here. It gets harder with this sort of attitude :( For an
environment to reach a stable equilibrium between large successes and failures
- we need more people to fail and use that to become successful. Here, smart
hungry people are made outcasts for having no experience.

------
sharpshoot
News.yc peeps - i urge you to read this, particularly the comments and let me
know what you think. Some of this as a young internet entrepreneur in the UK
really disappoints me. I know Kulveer and Harj feel the same and are not
conveyed in a very positive way in the piece.

